# Home made bow holder for tree stand?



## deerdhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

On my ladder stands I zip tied a piece of pvc that the stablizer would fit into & out of easily to the ladder rail - ran a screw through the pvc at the depth I wanted the stabilier to stop and it worked fine. I just slide the stablizer into the pvc. The bow is pointing down at the ground but it worked fine for me.

You could probably do the same with a climber but use a u-bolt instead of zip tie & mount it at an angle or glue a 90% elbow onto the pvc - to get the bow at the angle you desire.


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

here is a simple idea. take two squares of wood about say 4X4 inches each. The drill a hole about 1" from the top in the middle of each and one inch from the bottom in the middle of each. Then runs 2 bolts through both of them and close them together fully. Next grab your bow. Put the limbs up to the thickness of the two and trace your limb curve then cut it out on a band saw or similar saw. Now loosen it and run your treestands arm rest in between the two pieces and tighten the bolts and your bow then sits in the groove. Gravity will make it tip forward but it will be designed to your bows limb curve so it will just be snug. when the trophy of a lifetime approcahes simply pull it out of the groove and shoot that thing dead. Good luck!


----------

